# Meet Tilly...



## chandab (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok, I announced elsewhere, but forgot the donkey board.

I brought Tilly home a couple weeks ago. She's a tiny chocolate brown jenny, she's about 5 months old. I have no idea what I'm going to do with her, other than love her. She's so dang cute.


----------



## Jill (Dec 11, 2012)

She is adorable!!! I love her pretty / cute / girly little head, too


----------



## Charley (Dec 11, 2012)

Ah, she is adorable. Enjoy!


----------



## lucky seven (Dec 11, 2012)

She is darn cute! Have loads of fun with her.


----------



## chandab (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you.

I just need to get well, I've been sick the last week; and we need slightly better weather, so I can go out and play with her.


----------



## candycar (Dec 14, 2012)

Have fun with her! She's a sweetie!


----------



## chandab (Dec 14, 2012)

candycar said:


> Have fun with her! She's a sweetie!


thank you.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 16, 2013)

She's so cute!


----------



## chandab (Jan 16, 2013)

thank you.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 23, 2013)

such a gorgeous baby


----------



## chandab (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

